# Southbend 16 Issue



## Randy803 (Dec 6, 2015)

The cross feed on my Southbend 16 turns freely and then hits hard spots impossible to get past unless I back it up and then go forward again. I noticed the other day that if I loosen the brass nut on the back of the cross feed screw it moves freely but as the screw tightens the issue returns. NOTE: It does have a factory taper attachment. I replaced the cross feed screw and nut and the issue remains.

I must be doing something very wrong. I have tried leaving the taper attachment loose, no help. I have tried so many things but nothing but backing out the cross feed nut at the rear makes any difference.

Anyone have any idea on what might be going on?


----------



## Andre (Dec 6, 2015)

Take the cross slide off, you must loosen the flat head screws holding the apron on. See if it's still the case without the cross slide nut applying linear force to the screw. Or machine two super thin nuts and double nut the rear. I wonder if the screw is screwing in that nut and everything is locking up solid.


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 3, 2016)

Something I ended up doing


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 3, 2016)

My 16" SB


----------

